# Buyer Fees for Reverb?



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Never bought on Reverb. Simple question.

If I buy and pay by credit card for an item in another province, but in Canada...are there any fees for ME beyond the purchase price plus shipping total?

Second question.

If it’s a private seller on Reverb, Is there sales tax charged?

I’be made an offer and he’s countered with an acceptable total. I just don’t want the total to suddenly go up by $300.

Would like to know before I hit accept.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

No and no.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

If you drill into the Shop, and view Policies, it will tell you about sales tax.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Cheer. I actually eventually found a related thread. I completed the sale. No fees or tax was charged.

Moderator (sorry I forget who that is atm) please delete this thread or merge it with the other as you see fit.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

If you buy from a retailer there will be tax. Thankfully none from other people selling their used gear. 

In the US, quite a few states still charge tax on used items from private sellers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

fretzel said:


> In the US, quite a few states still charge tax on used items from private sellers.


it's only a matter of time before it comes to Canada. I think one of the main things misunderstood about Reverb is the private vs retail., the shops we all have set up on that site are all written up as retail in their corporate structure, therefore they can be taxed. no different than L&M selling used items and charging tax


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

fretzel said:


> If you buy from a retailer there will be tax.


Not necessarily. I bought my R8 from a store in Montreal and they didn't charge any tax.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the moral is...ask the seller if he charges tax. At least for now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> I think the moral is...ask the seller if he charges tax. At least for now.


the seller doesn't charge the tax, they are collected by Reverb on behalf of the government


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...but as far as I can tell, at least for a deal within Canada, the seller determines whether tax is collected or not, presumably during their account setup process. Admittedly, I’m no expert.

I do know that on this case, no tax was charged.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> ...but as far as I can tell, at least for a deal within Canada, the seller determines whether tax is collected or not, presumably during their account setup process. Admittedly, I’m no expert.
> 
> I do know that on this case, no tax was charged.


fair enough. I think in Canada we still have a choice on how we set up our shop, meaning ...that some guys treat it like Kijiji, casually selling. and some guys sell enough they have/choose to declare it on their taxes. in the US after 2018, I noticed it was just a few states charging but more and maybe even all have got on board now. so asking a seller if he charges may not necessarily get you the right answer because it may be up to the state you live in, not the seller


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

JBFairthorne said:


> Cheer. I actually eventually found a related thread. I completed the sale. No fees or tax was charged.
> 
> Moderator (sorry I forget who that is atm) please delete this thread or merge it with the other as you see fit.


I don't think this should be deleted because it is informative for a lot of people who search and lurk forums for info. 

Let the thread die (or continue discussing)

It's good to have information out there.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

If the seller has a GST/HST account with the gov, it is their legal obligation to charge the appropriate taxes based on the physical location where the product is delivered to the customer.

If the seller does not have a GST/HST account, they should not charge taxes.

If they charge taxes, it will be clear before you complete the order on Reverb.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

There is a list on reverb that shows which states they collect tax for. Didn't notice if any provinces were there or not. 

@colchar you may have got lucky on that one. I would be curious to know if reverb collects taxes for remittance to the Canadian government.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

How State Sales Tax Applies to Reverb Orders


Why am I seeing state sales tax on my Reverb Order?This is not something Reverb put in place independently, all online marketplaces are required to follow these laws. For applicable orders with a s...




help.reverb.com





I don't think we have anything in place but the US seems to be all over it. the list is lengthy. when it started out it was like only ten states

since I started selling on Reverb again, just a few weeks now, all the purchases have been from Canadians and I have not seen any tax get charged on my sales


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> If the seller has a GST/HST account with the gov, it is their legal obligation to charge the appropriate taxes based on the physical location where the product is delivered to the customer.
> 
> If the seller does not have a GST/HST account, they should not charge taxes.
> 
> If they charge taxes, it will be clear before you complete the order on Reverb.





fretzel said:


> There is a list on reverb that shows which states they collect tax for. Didn't notice if any provinces were there or not.
> 
> @colchar you may have got lucky on that one. I would be curious to know if reverb collects taxes for remittance to the Canadian government.


They are a regular store in Montreal, and have been in business since '72. So they obviously charge taxes at their location, but there were none on the guitar that was shipped to me. When I asked to make sure, they insisted they didn't have to and that they had shipped something to Hamilton a couple of days before with no need to charge tax.

So far as I knew they had to charge taxes, but I wasn't about to complain about the savings. After all, if they were wrong that was on them and not me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

colchar said:


> They are a regular store in Montreal, and have been in business since '72. So they obviously charge taxes at their location, but there were none of the guitar that was shipped to me. When I asked to make sure, they insisted they didn't have to and that they had shipped something to Hamilton a couple of days before with no need to charge tax.
> 
> So far as I knew they had to charge taxes, but I wasn't about to complain about the savings. After all, if they were wrong that was on them and not me.


Fair enough... It's their problem come audit time. You certainly didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Separatists? LOL


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

How much does a seller get charged for selling on Reverb?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

PGuitar6 said:


> How much does a seller get charged for selling on Reverb?


This is the base amount.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 22, 2020)

The above is why I always check is a seller is selling their item somewhere else like ebay too, as I know they'll get more out of it if I bypass Reverb + it usually costs a bit less... but only if I trust the alternative.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

fretzel said:


> This is the base amount.


It's honestly a pain in the butt, so I wouldn't recommend selling a Boss BD-2 on there for example, but if you're selling something a bit more niche, it's the best way to go. I've only used it to sell like 3 times, and I've bought stuff off there maybe 3 times as well. 

I just mean, if you have something sort of rare, throw it up on Reverb and shoot for the moon and hope someone bites. 

Most of my purchases in guitar land are either off Kijjiji with local people, or used stuff at my local L&M.

Used to be eBay a long time ago, but Reverb is gonna get you so many eyeballs because it's specific to musical instruments and accessories.


----------

